# [...].com



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2005)

Guten Abend!
Ich habe vor einigen Tagen nach dem Surfen fest gestellt, das im Verlauf die Seite "[...].com" besucht haben soll. Daran kann ich mich aber nicht erinnern. Wer oder was ist "[...].com"? Ist das ein Virus, ein Dialer oder etwas ähnliches? Auf meinem Rechner konnte ich keine Veränderung feststellen; weder im DFÜ-Netzwerk noch neue Icons auf dem Desktop. Wer weiss darüber was?

_[Potentiell gefährdende URL beseitigt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2005)

Hi Namensvetter,

ist natürlich schwierig, Dir dazu was zu sagen, da die Mods hier alle potentiell gefählichen Links entfernen und [...].com kann jetzt nun wirklich jeder com-Domain sein, also auch Microsoft oder IBM....

Kannst es ja nochmal versuchen, vielleicht so a la www.dia*ersc*ut*.de, vielleicht kann man damit was anfangen.

Ciao


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juli 2005)

> Wer oder was ist "[...].com"


normalerweise fehlt da noch was hinter ***.***.com

google mal nach ***.***.com ("Seiten die ***.***:com enthalten")

Das ist ein großer US-Anbieter für Porno(-Abrechnung), der eine europäische Tochterfirma hat, die mit Goodthinxx kooperiert(e). Dabei wurden aconti-Dialer eingesetzt. Offenbar gibt es oder gab es auch Seiten/Anbieter, bei denen auch die Hammer Firma "inet cash" an der Abrechnung beteiligt war.

***.***.com/**********  sind quasi die links der Webmaster zu (Partner-)Programmen, die von ccbill angeboten (?) oder abgerechnet werden.

wenn du ***.***.com in der History hast, hast Du wohl einen link zu einer dieser Seiten angeklickt (oder ein popup hat sich geöffnet). Ist prinzipiell also noch nicht gefährlich, potentielle Gefahr ginge von CCBIll-Kunden aus, die unseriöse Praktiken einsetzen. Direkt bekannt sind mir solche nicht (meine Russischkenntnisse, oder besser "ukrainisch"-Kenntnisse, oder auch "lettisch"-Kenntnisse, oder "zypriotisch"-Kenntnisse reichen nicht aus, um mich da weiter zu erkundigen und meine Kenntnisse über Offshore-Anbieter in Gibraltar sind da ebenfalls etwas lückenhaft)

(enthält durchaus Ironie, aber die Entwarnung ist aus meiner Sicht angemessen - kein Virus, kein Dialer - nur ein "Referrerlink")


----------



## Dino (3 Juli 2005)

Ich sehe das genauso wie Aka-Aka. Ich tauche hin und wieder mal ( - natürlich nuuuur zu Testzwecken - ) in die dunkleren Ecken des INet ab. Und genau da tauchen immer wieder diese URLs auf. Bis dato habe ich jedoch über gerade diese URLs keine negativen Effekte feststellen können. Ich will den Verein mal nicht über den Klee loben und nicht generell ausschließen, dass da von Seiten eines unseriösen Kunden etwas kommen könnte, aber wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach sind diese URLs als Solches zunächst mal kein Grund zur Panik. Aber:
CCBIll   ist zwar sicher nicht nur, aber eben auch und vielleicht sogar hauptsächlich im Rotlichtviertel des INet zuhause. Eiinfach mal unterstellt, dass diese URLs im Verlauf aus einer Tour unseres Gastes durch eben diese dunkleren Gassen des Netzes herrühren, wäre eine nachträgliche Kontrolle des Rechners und ggf. eine Desinfektion sicher nicht unangebracht. Denn bei den oben erwähnten Tauchversuchen stoße ich regelmäßig auf ganz andere Sachen als nur ein paar URLs - Sachen, die nichts mit CCBIll zu tun haben.
Kommt immer wieder gut und weckt wegen manchmal haarsträubender Ergebnisse nach solchen Sessions manchen Träumer, der noch an Idealisten im Hardcore-Bereich glaubt, die nur aus Spaß an der Sache kostenlose Pornos anbieten: Regelmäßige Überprüfungen mit Spybot, Hijackthis.....
Noch viel wichtiger: Man sollte schon eine Vorstellung darüber haben, was einen im Verborgenen erwartet und entsprechend alle Schilde auf 100% haben. Erhebliche Skrupel bei der Wahl ihrer Methoden würde ich Betreibern "solcher Seiten" nicht unbedingt unterstellen.


----------

